# Longbow Hickory And Wanut



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a Longbow I made for myself. This one is not for sale. I wanted to see if I could bend the hickory in that short a radius. I think it turned out great love the way it shoots. The hickory is hard to bend. Oak bends like a noodle compared to hickory


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

really impressive, bending wood is one thing, getting a 2" curve is something else


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice Roger. What kind of glue did you use?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Very nice Roger. What kind of glue did you use?
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I have to use the gorilla glue because everything is still wet when i glue it up.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow Roger! your designs are really changing...................... nice!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Extremely cool!
Now you KNOW I'm a huge fan of your bent wood skills... Hickory and Walnut are my two favorite woods... you've the top slots on a longbow recurve... THAT may be the perfect target shooter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks very, very svelt!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Since that one is not for sale could you make me another one?








That is a beauty Roger.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Extremely cool!
> Now you KNOW I'm a huge fan of your bent wood skills... Hickory and Walnut are my two favorite woods... you've the top slots on a longbow recurve... THAT may be the perfect target shooter!


Bill you might try the tubes this way. I feel it is the cleanest way there is to shoot. I am thinking that there is absolutly no interferance with the shot and i am still getting 210 fps with the 3/8 steel. What i wouldn't give for the chance to use a high speed camera. I will have my new jig setup soon then I can start playing with all the different woods. To much fun to little time.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very impressive. Wow. I love it!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

How did you manage to do that!?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Bill you might try the tubes this way. I feel it is the cleanest way there is to shoot. I am thinking that there is absolutly no interferance with the shot and i am still getting 210 fps with the 3/8 steel. What i wouldn't give for the chance to use a high speed camera. I will have my new jig setup soon then I can start playing with all the different woods. To much fun to little time.


I might at that... first I'll need to make a "special" slingshot though. All my top slot slingshots (except the Hickory Longbow from you) are very narrow throated, so wouldn't be to great for TTF shooting. They can be pocketed easily and carried unobtrusively very well, and are absolutely lethal on varmints around here... but are kind of limited to using only flatbands right now.
Chinese type tubes really haven't been my thing yet... but I may turn my mind over the subject at some point and maybe come up with something that might work pretty well... we'll see.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Roger!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Fabulous looking shooter wing. Not sure from these pics how the bands are attached. Would you be able to post a pic of the attachment please mate?

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Fabulous looking shooter wing. Not sure from these pics how the bands are attached. Would you be able to post a pic of the attachment please mate?
> 
> Hype~X Australia


Roger posted a video http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15617-how-to-setup-bands-and-tubes-on-the-top-slot-setup/


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just in a class by itself!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You're my bandsaw and column sanding hero


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mr. Roger: Missed is the hallmark characteristic in his works. really impressive ability to work with wood.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Thanks northerner. I did end up finding that vid. Very interesting.
Cheers guys

Hype~X Australia


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely looking ss.
I also have a good bit of experience bending wood and am struggling to see why the wood is still wet when you do the glue up? I have found it too risky to glue up freshly bent pieces.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Soooo nice!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Roger!

Bill


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

ooow i like this,,, cant remember how to post pic's on here


----------

